# KURFüRST flame eater engine



## ZAPJACK (Nov 4, 2010)

Dear friends,
This is my followed project.
The "Kurfürst" by Bengs Modellbau germany
I'ts a flame eater type IC (?) engine
Original raw castings are close to perfect, less work on it
Crankshaft mounted on ball bearings
Kit is compleet with castings, messing bars, metric screws, gasket kits, etc...
Enclosed a couple of pictures.
 :bow:


----------



## IronHorse (Nov 4, 2010)

I like those flame-eater engines, do you have a picture of what it will look like finished?


IronHorse


----------



## ZAPJACK (Nov 4, 2010)

IronHorse  said:
			
		

> I like those flame-eater engines, do you have a picture of what it will look like finished?
> IronHorse



Hi Ironhorse,
I'm sorry but I've some difficult to show something who's not finished.
But you can check Bengs's site
www.bengs-modellbau.de

Chers


----------



## kcmillin (Nov 4, 2010)

I really like that Flame Eater Engine. It is going on my wish (to build) list.

I will be watching with much interest.

Kel


----------



## ZAPJACK (Nov 5, 2010)

Next pictures.
At first, machining the cilinder
Than cilinder finished with his fixing plate and the conrod in 4 pieces
And my cat checking the work.
 Thm: Thm: *discussion*


----------



## ZAPJACK (Dec 19, 2010)

It's going ahead slowly because winter time :hDe: :hDe:


----------



## cl350rr (Dec 19, 2010)

beautiful work, can't wait to see the finished engine.

I'm beginning to take a liking to the flame eater engines, may have to try one out

Randel


----------



## ZAPJACK (Dec 26, 2010)

Project in progress!
There is a lot of finished messing parts


----------



## Xlmyford (Dec 28, 2010)

IronHorse  said:
			
		

> I like those flame-eater engines, do you have *a picture of what it will look like finished*?
> 
> 
> IronHorse



Hi Horse.
Maybe you like to look at this:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jl3UsGAQUNs&N[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXAMeKZr8m0&feature=related[/ame]

Some more vacuums, designed by Bengs.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfx9r5cieR8[/ame]

A similar designed flame eater,made without castings, build by a friend of mine:
http://dampfundmehr.de/start_dateien/ff_wasser.htm

Some pictures of how he did it:
http://dampfundmehr.de/im-bau/FF_Wasser/FF_wasser.htm

Cheers,Ralph


----------



## ZAPJACK (Jan 9, 2011)

Just for the fun, locked screw M3 (Big one is M22)
The pin have 1.0mm diameter. This is for the rod cap. it's personnal and not on original plan
TheZap


----------



## ZAPJACK (Jan 21, 2011)

Kurfürst in progress
Cheers
TheZap


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 21, 2011)

Definitely a very interesting design Zap. And a beautiful model too. I like the spring adjustment shown in the last picture. Looking forward to seeing yours completed 

Bill


----------



## ZAPJACK (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's the first running test!


----------



## ZAPJACK (Feb 6, 2011)

There is now the building of the alcohol tank
 :bow:


----------



## kcmillin (Feb 9, 2011)

Very Nice progress Zap! Really awesome looking parts :bow:

I am wondering how the burner works. Can you show more pics of the burner? 

Kel


----------



## ZAPJACK (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is the cylinder head with the carbon valve :


----------



## ZAPJACK (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's the finished engine. look very nice, I'm just a little bit disapointed because the engine is very powerless
Cheers TheZap th_rulze


----------



## nfk (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi,
The engine looks REALLY good!
Congratulations!
Sorry about the performance. Is there anything you could do to improve it?

Regards,
Norberto


----------

